# CGA320 to NPT adapter



## alb9918 (Dec 29, 2014)

Hello. I want to make a very small, low PSI (probably 70 PSI tops), motorless air compressor. My plan was to use a very small gas tank recycled from a CO2 soda maker. I have some NPT 1/4" and NPT 1/8" parts selected to attach: relief valve, pressure gauges, bicycle pump nozzle, regulator, air hose fitting.

I don't anticipate using this very much, so I would like it to be small, cheap, and quiet.

The problem I am having is that the aluminum CO2 tank has a CGA320 style valve on it, and I cannot find any simple cheap device to adapt this to my NPT system. This is a good example: http://www.amazon.com/CO2-Tank-Aluminum-Cylinder-Valve/dp/B0085282UK/ref=sr_1_67?ie=UTF8&qid=1419884661&sr=8-67&keywords=gas+cylinder

Searching around, there seems to be several adapters targeting paint gun and aquarium applications, but I am unsure what to buy to attach to NPT 1/4" and NPT 1/8".

Any suggestions?


----------

